# Packgoat interest in or around Kalispell, Montana



## Mt.goatguy (Dec 2, 2011)

Anyone here, near hear or coming through the area that would like to get out and do some hiking, backpacking, climbing or fishing?

I have been doing these things in and around the Flathead valley for 30 years and 3 months ago added a couple of kids as hiking buddies...


----------



## willy the kid (Feb 22, 2012)

I live in Libby and I am trying to find some lamancha weather pack prospects for sale any help would be appreciated


----------



## fivemoremiles (Jan 19, 2010)

I have several lamancha kids on the ground should have several more before long. I live in Missoula
I have wondered what type of packers they would be but i keep selling them before they get big enough.


----------



## willy the kid (Feb 22, 2012)

Thanks for the reply I have two daughters I would like to get into 4h in the next few years thay are 5 and 7 and thay love animals we have a ranch between Libby and kalispell we would love to see your kids and prices


----------



## fivemoremiles (Jan 19, 2010)

I ask between $75 and $100 depending on the age of the kid.
the U of M has a big Arab student body and they sell quite fast.
you are welcome to come by and see my ranch any time
give me a call when you do 
531-4214


----------



## willy the kid (Feb 22, 2012)

Thanks I'll do that
I have a 4h and fair meeting next weekend if I cant find anything their I will give you a call


----------



## Mt.goatguy (Dec 2, 2011)

Hi Willy,
Have you packed in the Cabinets? 
Last year that is where I heard about packgoats.
If interested in getting out and doing some hiking and packing with goats give me a call, that goes for anyone in the area.

Joe 406 270 0431


----------



## willy the kid (Feb 22, 2012)

Hi Jo
I have done a lot of hiking and camping in the cabinets and I cant stay away from them long.
I have been looking for some goats.
I think I have found some kids in kalispell.
So soon I will have some hiking buddy's of my own.
When summer comes if it ever does this year I'll give you a call
And get a trip planed.


----------



## idahonancy (Dec 13, 2008)

My Ober goat boys love the Southern Cabinet Mountains near Thompson Falls, MT . We elk scouted and hunted there last year and are going back this year. That is some rugged beautiful country.
IdahoNancy


----------



## willy the kid (Feb 22, 2012)

Idahonancy

Were the huckleberrys ripe?
if so did the goats like them?


----------



## idahonancy (Dec 13, 2008)

The huckleberries were great during archery hunting in mid-September no less. We had never seen berries so big that late. The goats love picking huckleberries. They were hiking hard for days and eating a lot. Only minor problem was the bears. It was interesting to watch the goats react to a black bear. 600lbs of goat hid their heads behind my husband, like if the goats couldn't see the bear the bear wouldn't know they were there. It reminded me of when I've seen deer sneak up to a tree and hide their heads behind it. Needless to day the goats did not go to far berry picking by themselves. The bear had no interest in the goats and there were plenty of huckleberries for everyone.


----------



## willy the kid (Feb 22, 2012)

That's a awesome pic and a nice bear.
the story had my wife and I rolling.
it was a great year for berries and I'm glad the goats got to enjoy them.
my buddy and I went to our spot were we usually pick a five gallon bucket our years worth each in a hole day and this year we did it in three hours but the bears also knew thay were there at one point in are basin we could see seven needles to say we gave them there space but thay were happy doing there thing and we were happy doing ours and nobody was worse for ware


----------

